# Making journals private or invitaion.



## Milky

I know l could have put this in the MOD lounge but l want other peoples opinions too.

Do you think we should be able to block people from your journal if required ?

Or make a seperate journal section which is a permission group ?

I know certain members who dont want to post pics etc becuase of various reasons. I also know of bitchfests that go on in others.

People who want strictly training stuff and no banter..

And FTR l have no issues etc, this is for the greater good of the forum.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

I think this is a brilliant idea, to be able to ban negative people from your journal.


----------



## Fatstuff

Especially for some females lol


----------



## G-man99

Good idea


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> I think this is a brilliant idea, to be able to ban negative people from your journal.


its not about negativity mate altho that could be a reason to ban someone.

People clash, its life..


----------



## NovemberDelta

Milky said:


> its not about negativity mate altho that could be a reason to ban someone.
> 
> People clash, its life..


For what reason Milky? A lot of negative stuff in logs is just because people don't like something in the log or even the whole tone of the log. Why shouldn't they be able to say that?

It's a "forum" the whole point is for people to give opinions, positive or negative.

To be honest the way people deal with criticism at the moment is usually by ganging up on people who don't agree with the zeitgeist and flaming them. I don't like it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Fatstuff said:


> Especially for some females lol


X2

I think the girls on ere would find that usefull with the amount overly keen hungy guys on ere..


----------



## GolfDelta

If it's do-able I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> its not about negativity mate altho that could be a reason to ban someone.
> 
> People clash, its life..


I would ban negative people then lol


----------



## Milky

NovemberDelta said:


> For what reason Milky? A lot of negative stuff in logs is just because people don't like something in the log or even the whole tone of the log. Why shouldn't they be able to say that?
> 
> It's a "forum" the whole point is for people to give opinions, positive or negative.
> 
> To be honest the way people deal with criticism at the moment is usually by ganging up on people who don't agree with the zeitgeist and flaming them. I don't like it.


For the reasons l gave in the OP.

If Ewen doesnt mind l will use him as an example.

Ewen wants a purely training journal, so he decides who he lets in his journal and makes it clear when he lets people in.

Also people who dont want it clogging up with banter could put it in a permission group.



Fatstuff said:


> I would ban negative people then lol


That would be your choice you sad git !


----------



## NovemberDelta

Milky said:


> For the reasons l gave in the OP.
> 
> If Ewen doesnt mind l will use him as an example.
> 
> Ewen wants a purely training journal, so he decides who he lets in his journal and makes it clear when he lets people in.
> 
> Also people who dont want it clogging up with banter could put it in a permission group.
> 
> That would be your choice you sad git !


Don't like the idea one little bit. Invitation only is too cliquey. If I don't like you or you are negative towards me then you can't see my log. That's not really a forum, it's a friend group.


----------



## Milky

NovemberDelta said:


> Don't like the idea one little bit. Invitation only is too cliquey. If I don't like you or you are negative towards me then you can't see my log. That's not really a forum, it's a friend group.


There would still be the usual forum section for those who dont want too participate.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> For the reasons l gave in the OP.
> 
> If Ewen doesnt mind l will use him as an example.
> 
> Ewen wants a purely training journal, so he decides who he lets in his journal and makes it clear when he lets people in.
> 
> Also people who dont want it clogging up with banter could put it in a permission group.
> 
> That would be your choice you sad git !


That's you off my journal list (and Xmas card list)


----------



## murphy2010

i like the idea of jounels been public because it gives people chance to pick up vital info


----------



## Fatstuff

murphy2010 said:


> i like the idea of jounels been public because it gives people chance to pick up vital info


I agree, I think it should bs public with a banning facility


----------



## dtlv

I think it's a good idea... some people want their journals totally banter free and to be purely a log of training sessions... others want to chat about what they do, and some might like a bit of chat but (for whatever reasons) might want to limit the list of people able to comment to a small group.

Don't see a problem with it because those who want their journals open access can do theirs as a normal thread... the feature (if possible) would simply add another feature to the personalization that people can make to their use of UKM which would be a good thing.


----------



## Milky

murphy2010 said:


> i like the idea of jounels been public because it gives people chance to pick up vital info


For what it worth l agree.

I am not doing this for my benefit.


----------



## murphy2010

Fatstuff said:


> I agree, I think it should bs public with a banning facility


That idea sound much better  as a natty ive picked up nearly all my limited knowledge on ph's and aas through journals


----------



## dtlv

Journals could be left so that everyone can read them, just simply give the option so that the person running the journal can select who can actually post in it.... kind of like mods can post in closed threads but the rest of the forum cannot.


----------



## Greshie

I think there should be the option to ban people from journals, but as for choosing who comes in I'm not so sure, I've had some good contributions from people who've appeared from out the blue. Similarly with a permission group,if journals aren't open to everyone it may deter people from taking a look and starting a Journal themselves


----------



## NovemberDelta

Dtlv74 said:


> Journals could be left so that everyone can read them, just simply give the option so that the person running the journal can select who can actually post in it.... kind of like mods can post in closed threads but the rest of the forum cannot.


I just feel it kind of promotes a sense of elitism on the board. These people are good enough to comment on my thread, but you are not. I personally don't think such an image would do the board any favours.


----------



## Fatstuff

NovemberDelta said:


> I just feel it kind of promotes a sense of elitism on the board. These people are good enough to comment on my thread, but you are not. I personally don't think such an image would do the board any favours.


I don't think it would be like that, I would welcome anyone to comment on my journal but there r some cnuts I would of banned after some posts


----------



## latblaster

I think it depends on the quality/seriousness of the Journal. I think some people may have a Journal to also increase their profile, in a friendly way.

But I think that it can sometimes degenerate to a pratfest at times.

So, really for the very serious members who have paying clients, then maybe invite only. And they should be able to block people.


----------



## dtlv

NovemberDelta said:


> I just feel it kind of promotes a sense of elitism on the board. These people are good enough to comment on my thread, but you are not. I personally don't think such an image would do the board any favours.


But on the otherhand if a person is irritated by some people who constantly post in their journal that might put people off full disclosure in their journals, and that could also be said not to do the board any favors... there are people who complain about this and who don't post freely because of that reason, and I think is why milky asked the question.

I get what you are saying but personally I think the more options a member has to customize their experience the better.


----------



## Dave 0511

can this even be technically done with this forum software Milky?

It might not even be an option, and if run by moderators would be an admin nightmare I'd imagine


----------



## Natty.Solider

I would definately support this. Im sick of looking at a journal and having to sift through bollocks to find any clue as to how the person is progressing. Infact, more to this, I think two sections of a journal should exist, like a two page spread. One with progress updates from the OP, and one with a chat about the journal. Not sure how user friendly that idea will become though.


----------



## Milky

Dave 0511 said:


> can this even be technically done with this forum software Milky?
> 
> It might not even be an option, and if run by moderators would be an admin nightmare I'd imagine


Hand on heart mate l have no idea.

Pretty sure you can block people on FB cant you ?


----------



## Jay.32

Yes good idea milky..

everyone has a choice then. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dave 0511

I don't use FB so I don't know mate....

but the forum software is set I think, although Lorian has settings to ..... set.... I don't think he can edit the software beyond that, so the options discussed obviously only depend on the abilities and limitations of this software version

could be completely wrong mind you


----------



## Heath

Personally I feel the more 'open' we can keep the board the better..


----------



## jimmywst

Would a "privacy" option not be viable when creating a journal? Simply leaving it to the creator to decide if they want to allow other members to post...personally I see both sides of the argument, I appreciate any feedback on mine mainly cos I don't feel like I'm sitting there talking to myself for hours on end  plus criticism, constructive or otherwise is always useful somehow. Just my 2ps worth.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I have two journals running one is welcome for anybody to post in good or bad or helpful and the other is strictly for my posting purely so I and others can see every session easily and to see what's worked when and why .


----------



## MRSTRONG

I'll add that by having a private one that only I can post in but open for all too see would save me asking a mod to remove it or the poster .


----------



## Fatstuff

Also being able to delete posts on that thread, so ppl can clean up the spam if they wanted.


----------



## dbaird

good idea.. maybe some people wan't to log use of their AAS and don't want to do that on a public platform.


----------



## DazG

Yes milky I've not been on here that long but I've noticed certain people like to put others down when seeking advice or showing there views. Its the old if you don't have anything decent to say or u don't like what u read click of and look at something else.


----------



## Dazza

I must admit, i would feel more comfortable if only ukm registered members can see my journal.

Don't really like the idea of anyone coming in and having a sneak peek.

So yeah im all for this.


----------



## retro-mental

Sounds like the best option if it could be done would be to open a journal and it select if you want it private or not , Also put people on a block / ignore / ban list in your journal and people to accept members if they want to join in a private journal

Its not for me but i can see why some people would benifit from it


----------



## kingdale

Fatstuff said:


> Especially for some females lol


Definitely, some threads that women start on here end up very cringeworthy.


----------



## [email protected]

@Milky did anything ever come of this?


----------



## Milky

@Lorian @Katy

would this be possible ?


----------



## Conscript

I think having another private forum for journals is a great idea!


----------



## Lorian

It's not possible to do this natively with the current forum software.

However, I've got a few decisions to make regarding the future of UK-M which may well have a bearing on our ability to do this soon.

The problem is that vBulletin (the forum software UK-M runs on) is being run into the ground by the new company that owns it. The supposed new version is shockingly bad and it's not a viable option for us to upgrade to it anytime soon. The problem this causes is that many of the 3rd party developers who write custom add-ons (things which would allow us to offer this kind of customisation) are abandoning vBulletin as a platform and focusing their efforts elsewhere.

Decent add-ons are becoming harder to obtain and many of those which are still available are no longer being supported.

One solution may be to completely jump ship and migrate all of UK-M to a different forum system. This would bring lots of new functionality, but I'm sure it would also upset a lot of people who don't like change!

I took a complete copy a few days ago with the intention of running a test migration to a different forum platform next week. If I think it holds potential I'll share the link with everyone so that members can decide whether we go that route.


----------



## Bad Alan

Hamster said:


> @Milky same as Jo. Anything happen regards this as I'd like to start a journal but would like the option of allowing who enters and reads it.


You should 100% run a journal, it would benefit alot of people to have an insight into a high standard competitors life/training. Obviously I appreciate the fact you may not want to do this is due to people interfering or potential stress of some opinions?


----------



## Heath

People are more addicted to this place than Facebook so I think change wouldn't be much of a risk


----------



## Smitch

TM now has a private area for journals, it's interesting as people who previously may not have been comfortable with talking about gear use for example can openly talk about gear use in their journals in there.


----------



## Milky

Smitch said:


> TM now has a private area for journals, it's interesting as people who previously may not have been comfortable with talking about gear use for example can openly talk about gear use in their journals in there.


This may sound a bit stupid but how are they private mate ?


----------



## Smitch

Milky said:


> This may sound a bit stupid but how are they private mate ?


I can't remember how it works but you need certain permissions to be able to see them, certain level of board member or something.

I've got permissions, Christ knows how though! Probably cos I've been there from day one is suppose.

@CJ or @Therealbigbear might know


----------



## Therealbigbear

Its based on number of posts so over a certain number gives you access.


----------



## IGotTekkers

So milky if you don't get an invite then we are all protected from the ban hammer? :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think open but with a banning capability would be best. If my journal was only viewed by people I invited I'd lose valuable input from people who I'd never have thought of inviting.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

I personally would rather not have journals locked for my own selfish purposes, i lurk in a lot of journals with not much input, so should they be locked id be lost for useful advice hints and tips


----------



## Guest

For me an option to hide pictures etc would be the way i would like to go. Not sure if you can give that option or not? Say unless you have X amount of posts you cant see the pics


----------



## CJ

Smitch said:


> I can't remember how it works but you need certain permissions to be able to see them, certain level of board member or something.
> 
> I've got permissions, Christ knows how though! Probably cos I've been there from day one is suppose.
> 
> @CJ or @Therealbigbear might know


Yeah. .on TM I have a journal where everything is discussed regarding usage etc.

Basically its only viewable by members who have a certain amount of posts and have been a member for 12 months I believe


----------



## Lorian

Just to clarify something..

If people want a journal area that only a certain user group can access then this is fine and we can easily do it.

So for example, there would be a forum called Gold Journals and all Gold Members could see all journals posted within that section.

What we cannot do is allow individual users to choose who can/cannot see their specific journal.


----------



## Xelibrium

Ups and downs to this i like have others post as they give advice but then again im abit scrawny so postin pics is nail biting  haha


----------



## [email protected]

Lorian said:


> Just to clarify something..
> 
> If people want a journal area that only a certain user group can access then this is fine and we can easily do it.
> 
> So for example, there would be a forum called Gold Journals and all Gold Members could see all journals posted within that section.
> 
> What we cannot do is allow individual users to choose who can/cannot see their specific journal.


Sorry, this may be a silly question. Would it not be possible to have a privacy option like there is on your profile where you could select 'friends only' for example?


----------



## Lorian

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, this may be a silly question. Would it not be possible to have a privacy option like there is on your profile where you could select 'friends only' for example?


Unfortunately not.

It sounds simple, but this forum runs on pre-built software and it doesn't give me that option.


----------



## [email protected]

Lorian said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> It sounds simple, but this forum runs on pre-built software and it doesn't give me that option.


Ok no problem. Thank you


----------



## Lethagized

I don't think it should be invitation only. A lot of people are inspired by someones journal. The person who wrote the journal can always use the ignore feature on the negative people if they want to.


----------



## Dan94

Sorry if this seems obvious, but where are the journals?


----------



## Milky

Dan94 said:


> Sorry if this seems obvious, but where are the journals?


In the journals section mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

Couldn't find it before, got it now. :laugh:

Cheers anyway


----------

